# thinking about building first SMALL loft



## Fred White (Jul 21, 2015)

Well I am thinking about putting together a small loft. Until a week ago I had never thought of having a pigeon. Now one is on the roof of my house and I feel that he needs a better house then the roof. I have NO idea if he will stay or leave or if I can even get him to go into the loft. I live in Michigan and want to build something that will be good thru the winter. What type of things do I need think of when building a *small* loft that will be good for all of our wonderful seasons here in Michigan. Any ideas? suggestions? hints?


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

dunno if you've found help and advice from elsewhere, but I use a rabbit hutch with an added cage area outside for my two pigeons.
Though if its a wild pigeon then it shouldn't be caged, maybe get a cat carrier and take the front off, put some straw in and place it on your roof so it can shelter there.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Fred White said:


> Well I am thinking about putting together a small loft. Until a week ago I had never thought of having a pigeon. Now one is on the roof of my house and I feel that he needs a better house then the roof. I have NO idea if he will stay or leave or if I can even get him to go into the loft. I live in Michigan and want to build something that will be good thru the winter. What type of things do I need think of when building a *small* loft that will be good for all of our wonderful seasons here in Michigan. Any ideas? suggestions? hints?


Try for a southerly location. Needs to be ventilated. You need to be able to close the vents to stop blowing rain, snow or wind. Everything needs to be tight and right. You are not just keep the pigeon in. You are keeping things out as well. Must be water tight. That is about it off the top of my head. Best of luck.


----------

